# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Tamarin-a-bing-bang

## justme

We ate at Tamarin last night for the first time in a couple years. We love the ambience so much but the food has always been sort of just fine and not worth it. 

last night was a revelation. Beyond the delightful staff who indulged us with our bad French and gave us a little French lesson the entire evening, the food was spectacular and really a surprise. We had shrimps, whole fish (this is a good fish my friends said over and over), watermelon salad and baby duck filets. Everything was beautifully presented, the flavors were surprising and wonderful, the entree portions were quite small but so good I didnt care. Plus, we have been eating so much, I didnt mind. Top it off with some gorgeous white wine (2 bottles) and a fun chat w the Som. 

I wish we had gone earlier in the trip, because Id want to go again! Maybe its just us, but we feel like something has changed and for us, its for the better!

----------


## amyb

A delight to read about your pleasant dinner at Tamarin.  Sounds really good.

----------


## shihadehs

Nice to hear..Tamarin has been top of our list for a long time..last November trip was a disappointment.
Will give it a try again soon

----------


## Cwater

> We ate at Tamarin last night for the first time in a couple years. We love the ambience so much but the food has always been sort of just “fine” and not worth it. 
> 
> last night was a revelation. Beyond the delightful staff who indulged us with our bad French and gave us a little French lesson the entire evening, the food was spectacular and really a surprise. We had shrimps, whole fish (“this is a good fish” my friends said over and over), watermelon salad and baby duck filets. Everything was beautifully presented, the flavors were surprising and wonderful, the entree portions were quite small but so good I didn’t care. Plus, we have been eating so much, I didn’t mind. Top it off with some gorgeous white wine (2 bottles) and a fun chat w the Som. 
> 
> I wish we had gone earlier in the trip, because I’d want to go again! Maybe it’s just us, but we feel like something has changed and for us, it’s for the better!



Great news.  It has had its ups and downs however we have always visited.  Been supporting them since the parrot.

----------


## Leon

I remember Manu was saying that they are looking for a new chef. Maybe they finally found one? Diana would know.

----------


## KevinS

Leon, there are new owners, a new chef (and his brother the sommelier), and a new menu.

----------


## Leon

Thanks Kevin,

I knew about the new owner, who bought the restaurant from Paco and Julie a couple years ago. I think her name was Julia or something like that. I talked to Manu after that. Did the ownership changed again this year?

----------


## amyb

Leon, you were right. The team was Paco and Julie.

----------


## Leon

Yes, I see that Jérôme Lebeau, creator of flavors and Frédéric Lebeau, taste buds stimulator joined in October of 2021, so it is a new chapter in the history of our beloved Tamarin. 

For the reference Jérôme Lebeau was working as a Chef exécutif in Grand Hotel De Cabourg in France before coming here. I am putting tamarin on our short list for our visit in late March. And of course we cannot not to see Manu, Rock'n'roll Director as they call him.

----------

